# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 06 - 10 June 2011

## Perdita

EP: 7618 Monday 6 June 2011 19:30 

Will Fiz crack under police interrogation? 
Steve burns his bridges when Becky tries to make amends. 
Graeme confesses his dilemma to David. 

*** 

EP: 7619 Monday 6 June 2011 20:30 

Speculation is rife as Underworld becomes a crime scene. 
Can Fiz convince the police that she isnât a murderer? 
Dev and Sunita despair as Upma and Grishmaâs feud escalates. 

*** 

EP: 7620 Thursday 9 June 2011 20:30 

An anxious Fiz awaits the outcome of her court hearing. 
Dev and Sunita are forced to reveal the truth to Upma and Grishma. 
Graeme is torn as Xin delivers an ultimatum. 

*** 

EP: 7621 Friday 10 June 2011 19:30 

Graeme makes a decision and breaks a heart. 
Fiz faces another interrogation from an unwanted visitor. 
Disaster strikes for Sophie and Sian at the Soup Kitchen. 

*** 

EP: 7622 Friday 10 June 2011 20:30 

Heart break turns to fury as best friends become enemies. 
Frustration mounts for Sophie and Sian as Kevin lays down the law. 
Brian has some explaining to do on his return to Weatherfield.

----------

Glen1 (24-05-2011), LalaGaga (25-05-2011), loubooboo (26-05-2011), tammyy2j (24-05-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Graeme is getting a terrible exit storyline - I prefer he went to prison or left to live with Claire

----------


## alan45

> Brian has some explaining to do on his return to Weatherfield.


Who is Brian

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's ongoing love triangle featuring Graeme, Xin and Tina reaches a climax next month as Graeme is forced to make a choice between the two women in his life.

As Xin prepares to leave the cobbles, Tina is thrilled at the thought that she'll finally get her man back, but Graeme is feeling despondent as he doesn't want his wife to go.

Clueless over what's been going on, Tina starts organising a farewell dinner for her friend, but she's alarmed when she takes a phone call from a restaurant in Leeds who want to confirm Xin's start date. As Xin has claimed that she's leaving for a nursing job, Tina smells a rat.

The real reason Xin is leaving is that her feelings for Graeme have become too strong, but as Tina starts to question why she lied, Xin doesn't want to admit this.

When Tina's questioning becomes more intense, Graeme faces a difficult choice. Will he finally confess the depth of his feelings for Xin and leave Tina heartbroken? Or will he continue to lie to Tina and let Xin go?

----------


## alan45

6th June 7-30pm

As Fiz recovers in hospital, the police return and reveal that they've decided to exhume Joy Fishwick and investigate her death now they know someone claimed her inheritance. With the net closing in, will Fiz confess?

Meanwhile, as Steve clears up the trail of destruction left by Becky, she's holed up at the Croppers'. Tracy's quick to comfort Steve, offering to bring Amy round to spend time with him. But when Becky returns, having found the strength to talk, how will she react to the happy family scene that greets her?

Elsewhere, Upma and Grishma return to haunt Dev and Sunita. Dreading the aunties' questions, Dev and Sunita decide to lie about their financial situation.

Also, Graeme battles his emotions as Xin prepares to leave the street. But is David the right person to confide in? 

8-30pm


At the police station, a despondent Fiz tells the detectives everything. As she's forced to take them to the spot where John dumped Colin's body, she's chilled by her crimes. 

Will the police accept Fiz's frank explanations and her claims that she knew nothing of John's involvement in Joy's death? Or will Fiz be charged with conspiracy to murder?

Meanwhile, Steve tells Becky that their marriage is strong and they can fix it. Becky agrees, but only if they move away from the street and never come back. Will Steve agree and save his marriage?

Elsewhere, Dev's forced to come clean to Upma and Grishma, while Lloyd and Cheryl face a few teething problems as they set up home together.


jun 9th

As an exhausted Fiz appears in court charged with fraud, her friends are there to support her. But when she pleads guilty, the case is referred to crown court for trial. Will Fiz get bail and be reunited with Hope, or will she be taken down to await trial?

Meanwhile, when Tina insists on cooking a farewell dinner for Xin, Graeme's horrified but is forced to go along with it as he's unable to admit the truth. However, when Tina takes a call from a restaurant in Leeds to confirm Xin's start date, she smells a rat. Believing Xin was leaving for a nursing job, Tina demands to know what's going on.

Elsewhere, shocked by the skeletons in Dev's closet, Sunita's aunties tell her that she should find herself a decent man.

Also today, Kevin comforts Sally as she relives their ordeal with John, while Tracy offers Steve access to Amy, claiming that she'll sign any agreement they can draw up. 

jun 10th 7-30pm

Graeme's emotional as he spends his last day with Xin. At the same time, Tina hasn't slept and as she tries to make sense of Xin leaving for another restaurant job, she questions the pair. 

Both deny the real reason for Xin's departure, but as Tina becomes more forceful, will they continue to lie to her?

Meanwhile, terrified she's going to be sent to prison and lose Hope, Fiz can't face the outside world. However, Carla visits and gives Fiz a lesson in tough love. Fiz's strength is later tested when a knock at the door reveals an unwelcome visitor.

Elsewhere Sophie and Sian feel they've let James down after an unsuccessful stint looking after the soup kitchen, while Sunita's interfering aunties try to find her a new man.

8-30pm


As a gutted Tina struggles to get her head round what Graeme's told her, she fires questions at him. Unable to lie any longer, Graeme admits his depth of feelings for Xin. 

A devastated Tina then tears into the pair. Her feistiness of old returning, she shocks them with the full force of her anger.

Meanwhile, Sophie and Sian are gutted to see what's been taken from the charity and a guilty Sophie hands over all her wages. Kevin isn't happy to see James taking money from the girls and forbids them from going near the place again. But when Sally hears what's happened, whose side will she be on?

Elsewhere, Fiz's heart sinks as Brian asks questions about John. Explaining the truth, she hopes to get rid of him quickly, but when Julie arrives it seems this nightmare is never-ending.

Also, the aunties continue their search to find Sunita a new man.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I take it the soup kitchen has been broken into and that's why Sophie hands over her wages.  Do you think James maybe behind the robbery and this is the start of his darker side coming out.

----------


## Perdita

> I take it the soup kitchen has been broken into and that's why Sophie hands over her wages.  Do you think James maybe behind the robbery and this is the start of his darker side coming out.


I believe he is, yes

----------


## xcarlyx

I may sound a bit strange here, but i thought Sophie and Sian wouldn't get paid for working at the homeless place because its a charity.

----------


## Perdita

> I may sound a bit strange here, but i thought Sophie and Sian wouldn't get paid for working at the homeless place because its a charity.


Some charities pay their staff, the are not all volunteers

----------

